# Sensores de distancia y movimiento



## ibai1987 (Abr 26, 2007)

hola soy un estudiante de ingeneria informática y tengo que un proyecto para el control de parking-es. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: Que sensor es el mas indicado(barato,facil de conseguir) para dos cosas: Uno el paso de objetos y dos la presencia de un objeto. Los dos sensores deberian tener en cuenta distancias pequeñas y facil comunicacion con ordenadores.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 26, 2007)

esta pregunta ya esta respuesta en el foro, utiliza la herramienta buscar


----------

